# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenASUS - OpenWRT για το AsusWL500g

## Ifaistos

Έχει κανείς άλλος πάρει το Asus WL500g ?
Ρωτάω μια και είμαι σχεδόν έτοιμος με μια έκδοση του OpenWRT (από cvs) για το Asus και ψάχνω και για άλλους beta-testers  ::  

Σε πρώτη φάση οι δοκιμές θα γίνουν με την mini-pci που έχει το Asus (broadcom) αλλά έχω ήδη πάρει και mini pci με prism για να δούμε τελικά αν μπορούμε να "φτιάξουμε" ένα μηχανήμα με την "ευκολία" του WRT και καλύτερο ράδιο.

----------


## tlogic

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ: http://www.chupa.nl/forum/
Εχει firmware για Asus WL500g/gx και άλλα.

----------


## Ifaistos

Το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει client mode. (Το έκανα compile εχτές)
Έχει βέβαια άλλα θετικά (υποστήριξη του usb,webcamera,printer κλπ)

----------


## tlogic

Αποτι βλέπω στο παρακάτω link υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα
με client mode αλλά στην τελευταία έκδοση φάινεται να το
διόρθωσαν.
Δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι σίγουρα γιατί δεν έχω τη συσκευή για
να το δοκιμάσω οπότε ότι μας πει ο Ifaistos.

http://www.chupa.nl/forum/showthread.php?t=1466




> New firmware and sources are available for download. This firmware was not carefully tested, so consider it as beta.
> 
> * Fixed problems with 1.9.2.7 radius authentication
> * * Fully functional client mode support, just like 1.7.5.9-5 had (i.e. WAN and WLAN interfaces roles are exchanged)*
> * Workaround for broken ISP DHCP servers configurations (solves problem with renewing IP addresses)
> * Added checks to mount code to not mount the same partitions twice (so, you could now manually mount whatever you want in the post-boot script, and these partitions will not be mounted twice by firmware itself)
> * Updated dropbear to latest 0.44test4, which includes client ssh now
> * Replaced default ppp/pppoe stuff with ppp-2.4.3 (includes mschap/mschap v2 authentication support, should work with PPTP servers configured for mschap only)
> * Various pptp/pppoe related fixes, Tx only option is now functional
> ...


[/b]

----------


## ShadowCaster

2 ερωτησούλες για το asus...
Χωρίς πείραγμα (με το firmware της Asus) παίζει σε client mode? Ισχύ κατεβάζει?

----------


## Ifaistos

> 2 ερωτησούλες για το asus...
> Χωρίς πείραγμα (με το firmware της Asus) παίζει σε client mode?


Με τα προηγούμενα όχι, με το τελευταίο... ίσως (δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει)




> Ισχύ κατεβάζει?


Θεωρητικά ναι. (στο broadcom ραδιο που έχει)
Το θέμα είναι αν θα το κάνει και με Prism  ::  

Αυτό (και πολλά άλλα) μόνο με R&D (Research and Destroy  ::  ) θα το μάθουμε.


Βασικά το asus βασίζεται στο developer kit της broadcom που έχει γίνει και το WRT.
Υπάρχουν κάποιες διαφορές αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είναι τα ίδια

----------


## mojiro

τελικα τι εχουν δειξει οι δοκιμες σου ηφαιστε ?
βαλατε πρισμ καρτα ?

αν εξαιρεσουμε τις usb-lpt τοτε ισως να ταιριαξει
το κλασσικο openwrt πανω του ?


(δεν ξερω τι να παρω..... asus-μπιχλιμπιδια ή cisco-ποιοτητα)

----------


## acoul

Ας είναι καλά ο dti που μου διέθεσε ένα asus wl-500g στο οποίο προσπαθώ να βάλω ένα customized openwrt που να υποστηρίζει cisco 350 και prism/hostap. Η δουλειά που έχει κάνει το openwrt με το experimental πακέτο είναι εκπληκτική αν και χρειάζεσαι να είσαι πάνω σε μια 2Mbit γραμμή και να έχεις ένα >4GHz PC γιατί κατεβάζει όλο το source και κάνει cross-compile the world !! Από ότι είδα ο Ήφαιστος το έχει παιδέψει αρκετά και στην τελική είναι ένας εξαιρετικός τρόπος να μάθει κανείς τα internals στο πως φιάχνεται λίγο πολύ ένα distro... !! Υπομονή και επιμονή ala ysam TM  ::

----------


## nkar

Επανέρχομαι σε ένα παλιό θέμα για να δω αν έχουμε εξελίξεις

Έγιναν δοκιμές?
Με το openWRT δουλεύει?

Το τελευταίο original firmware υποστηρίζει client?
Mε PoE δουλεύει ετσι?

Για να το setαρω μπορώ να το κάνω απο το Home computer
(απο μακρυά μέσω ethernet)?
Αυτό γίνεται μέσω WEB ή με τελνετ(linux)?

ουφ 50 ερωτήσεις  :: 

Σκεφτομαι προς το παρών να το δουλέψω σε client mode
Κανένα hint?

----------

